# Feeling rubbish on Gonal-F and Predisolone



## Simonechantelle (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi all,

Quick question.  I started taking Gonal F and 20 mg of Prednisolone.  Only day one and fuzzy headache and nausea.  I know it's too early for OHSS but are these common with either drug?

Thanks all.

Simone x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Make sure that you are taking the steroids after food and early in the morning. They can irritate the stomach and have more side effects if taken late in the day.

I remember having a very severe headache during my first treatment cycle. It was really horrid, like a migraine, over one side of my head and lasted a full 5 days. It is all the hormone fluctuations.

OHSS gives you nausea, but also abdominal swelling, sudden weight gain and drop in urine output. It is unlikely to happen until several days into the stimming phase at the earliest.


----------



## Simonechantelle (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks Hazel.  I feel much more reassured now.

Congratultions too.  Not long now! x


----------

